# Bersa Thunder 380 CC- Best ammo for target shooting?



## SteveP

I just purchased a new BT 380 CC for my wife and we used it at the range for the first time today. Major problem: the Sellier & Bellot 92 gr ammo was not feeding properly and the cartridges jammed in the slide every 2-3 shots. No problem with the Corbon 80 gr DPX ammo . What are the forum members recommendations?

Thank you


----------



## Black Metal

My wife's Bersa cc seems to prefer lighter, round nosed bullets, once you get about 500 rounds through the gun it shouldn't be very picky.


----------



## SteveP

What ammo does your wife use for her CC. The S&B 92 gr was a FMJ.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bluehandgun

try remington UMC!


----------



## Black Metal

SteveP said:


> What ammo does your wife use for her CC. The S&B 92 gr was a FMJ.
> Thanks for the reply.


Defense she uses federal hydrashock 90 gr. target she shoots remington 88gr. jhp's the gun has about 2000 rds through it now and hasn't had a ftf or fte in about 1700 I would estimate


----------



## Dsig1

+1 on Corbon for your defense round. I've put at least 60, 80gr. DPX through my wife's Thunder 380 and that's what it stays loaded with. I also have used Golden Sabre's without issue. For target, I've run both Winchester White Box and Remington UMC with no problems.(Both WalMart rounds)


----------



## sacjesusfreak

i was getting alot of jams in my thunder as well


----------



## sacjesusfreak

hollow points work better


----------



## Black Metal

sacjesusfreak said:


> hollow points work better


Yes it has been our experience that they do so thats all we shoot through it now


----------



## LeadSSled

I've put 370 rounds through my BT380 and have shot Remington Green Box, S&B, MagTechs, Georgia Arms bulk, and Cor Bon DPX. The only ammo that my gun did not like was the S&B (rounds 50-100 through this gun). I had 3 FTF malfunctions in 50 rounds. No malfunctions of any kind with any of the other ammo.


----------

